# Audi Q7 & TTS Product Placement in CBS' 'Amazing Race' Reality TV Show



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audis played a starring role this week on Episode 5 of the Amazing Race. In the show, teams of two contestants travel around the world to compete in challenges and a final cash prize. Though airplanes and Taxis are more common modes of transportation on the race, cars occasionally play into the race and in this week's episode the teams used Audi Q7s to navigate their way around Dubai while an Audi TTS played pace car for a one-team challenge at the Dubai Autodrome. 








As you'll see on the show, racers aren't always the easiest on guest-starring vehicles. One pair actually drives over a sign post cutting a coolant line and rendering one Q7 out of commission. 








Watch this episode of The Amazing Race after the jump.
* Watch It *


----------

